

What happened to tcrn.ch? Techcrunch's own URL shortener - mayanks

Couple of months ago, Techcrunch announced that it was going to use tcrn.ch as the domain name for it's shortened link. Their reasoning being that tcrn.ch will carry it's brand name in the shortened link as opposed to getting hidden in a bit.ly link. 
But lately I've observed that they seem to have gone back to bit.ly? Anyone has an idea why?
======
planck
They're planning on bit.ly using link data to start a news aggregator, and
they want to be at the top of bit.ly's charts when it happens.

------
barredo
I think it worked under <http://awe.sm> if it helps

~~~
mayanks
Yes they were using services of <http://awe.sm> to to get their own shortlinks
at <http://tcrn.ch>. But lately I am seeing that they are using bit.ly and not
tcrn.ch

